# 20930 & 20936



## JUDYSTRADER (Dec 12, 2012)

My surgeon insists on billing the 20930(bone allograft) and 20936(bone autograft) with the laminectomy(63047) and fusion(22612) codes.  Since they are not allowed by Medicare and several other commercial carriers(denial code B15), is there a better way to bill these services, so that I don't have to keep adjusting them off?


----------



## Kstrobel (Jan 16, 2013)

*Karen*

There do not have RVU value so I was told not to code them


----------



## LLynn29 (Jan 17, 2013)

To my knowledge, BCBS still pays these codes.


----------



## JUDYSTRADER (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks!  I believe I recently received payment from them, too, but no other carrrier.


----------



## lisa2010 (Mar 1, 2013)

*FYI Added info*

My surgeon frequently bills for these same codes. I have coded 20930 with the dx for the 63047 and the 20936 with the dx for the 22612 and have been paid for both from most private payers. Cigna, BCBS, Aetna, UHC. Of course I also precerted the procedures the same way.


----------

